# How To Remove Window Tint



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

*Car Window Tint Removal  * 

_By far the most often asked question is "How do
I remove this old, purple, bubbled tint off the rear
window without destroying defroster lines?"_


*Time:* 1-3 hours


*Materials: * 
-Warm sunny day 
-Tarp 
-Large plastic garbage bag 
-Undiluted Ammonia 
-Windex (a glass cleaner) 
-Paper towels 
-Fine steel wool 
-Razor blades 

*Tools: * 
-Slotted Screwdrivers 
-Phillips Screwdrivers



_*Tips:* _ The difficult thing about removing tint is that most film is constructed of two layers of tinted polyester. When you try to peel the film off the glass, the top layer will usually pull right off leaving the second layer behind. This second layer will not peel off, it will just flake and tear like a price tag. 


*Step 1:*
To over come separation between layers you must soften the adhesive so that both layers peel at the same time. This is very important, if you peel the just the top layer, you may as well just use razor blades as there is no way to peel the second layer off without picking at it for a few hours. You MUST try to peel both layers at once. 

_*NOTE:* _ 
You are more than likely to damage one or more of your defroster lines, 
when this happens, the cut line will not work anymore. Some cars have 
radio antennas mounted alongside the defrosters made of the same 
material. If you damage these, your radio antenna will not work! Be 
careful! Taking it to a tint shop to be done greatly increases the odds of 
saving the lines, but even a tint shop can not promise to save your lines, 
sometimes the film is just to far gone. 


*Step 2:*
First, clear the window of any obstructions, like the brake light, speaker covers etc. 

*Step 3:*
Next cut open the garbage bag so that it will be big enough to cover the entire window. Spray some water on the outside of the back window and the lay plastic bag over the glass. Cut away excess plastic so that it is now roughly the same shape as the glass.

*Step 4:*
Next, lay a tarp over rear deck and seat, spray ammonia liberally on the inside of the back window. (Ammonia is very strong, I suggest you hold your breath during this step) and cover ammonia soaked tint with the plastic bag so that it won't evaporate. 

*Step 5:*
Park the car with rear window facing the sun for about an hour. The film should now be ready to peel. 

*Step 6:*
When you are ready to start peeling, leave the plastic in place so the ammonia wont dry. Get the peeling started with a razor blade in a corner where there are no defroster lines. Try to peel film off in one piece. If the ammonia dries as you peel, the glue will get hard again, so spray a bit of ammonia on the area as you peel. 

*Step 7:*
Once the film is peeled you will need to scrub the adhesive off with ammonia and fine 0000 steel wool.

Mop up scrubbed areas with paper towels before they dry. Finish up with window cleaner and paper towels.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I've seen this before on the internet before you copied and pasted it here. Please show the link you got it from.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

*Removing tint from side windows*
Soaking is not nessesary here. You may want to use a simple razorblade holder. Cut a notch onto the upper area of the film so that you have a piece to pull. Try to peel the film, it will probably come off in two or three pieces.
Spray the remaining adhesive with soapy water, and scrape the adhesive off with a razor blade, avoiding the edges of the glass until last to keep the blade sharp. You may need to use a few blades as they dull quickly. Finish up with window cleaner and paper towels. Inspect for missed glue (its clear and hard to see) 



*Another way to strip using steam*

If you have access to a Jiffy steamer or similar steam machine, you can make quick work of stripping. Apply the steam to a small spot for a few moments and use a blade or the spout of the steamer to peel the area just steamed, when you have enough to hold, just peel slowly as you steam just ahead of the area you are peeling. 

This will bring both layers of tint off and sometimes the adhesive too, without presoaking for an hour





> *Customers*
> 
> If you dont know how to correctly strip off old tint, its probably best if you dont try.....It will only cost you more.
> 
> ...


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Of course I will James.  I always do


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Thanks!


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

*A good question about stripping*

From SUZIE:
_hi, so glad i found your website. i'm one of the fools trying to remove really old, really bubbled, baked on tint from my hatchback window with defroster lines. i've unfortunately already picked and pulled at most of it before i decided to search for help. i have all the stuff need to follow your instructions but i'm a little confused about the plastic bag part. do i need two bags? one for the outside and one to cover the tinted inside once i've sprayed the ammonia? please help so i can finally see out my back window.
thanks. _ 

The reply 

No, you just need one bag, the bag is to cover the ammonia that is sprayed onto the film (on the inside) so that the ammonia wont evaporate. The bag is first laid onto the outside just to cut it to shape. Unfortunately once the film has been partially stripped this method wont work well. You should still soak it, but dont expect to be able to peel it off (because there is no longer a continuous piece of film).

I suggest soaking it as normal, then expose only a small area at a time to pick at the film, then peel back the garbage back a little more and work that area. At this point you are looking at about 3 hours of sweaty hard frustrating work. If you can afford it, have a shop strip the rear window for you, it shouldnt cost more that 50$ an it will save you a lot of aggrivation. 


Got all the Info from:
Source Site:http://www.tintdude.com/
Check it out


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

*Some tindude user-submitted tips:*



> Tint Removal Tip:
> I have a sugestion to make breathing a whole lot easier. the steps you mentiond are perfect, but instead of using ammonia, try using *simple green*.  dilute a spray bottle 50% water and 50% simple green. spray it on the film, trap it with a plastic bag. 20 min or so in the sun even the ugliest, bubbled tint will come off. then use full simple green on the remaining adhesive left behind and bingo, steel wool (super fine) will melt the rest off. plus it smells much better than ammonia. works for me and i am a 16 year vet. hope it helps.





> Use a heat gun to heat up an area of the tint (careful not to burn your hand as the gun will reach very high temperatures). This will in essence melt the glue. Start peeling the heated section & repeat this for the entire window. Use GOO-GONE or GOO-AWAY with a cloth/crudrag (not paper towel) to clean window after tint is removed.





> Instead of using ammonia try the all purpose cleaner 409. It smells alot better and will preform the same task.




More tips here
http://www.tintdude.com/remove.html


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

wow, that just looks very scary, id def pay someone to take the old shit off, and put on some 5 %'s.


----------



## cwrr226 (Feb 24, 2005)

*STEAM IS THE BEST...*

i just used a steamer to take my tint off my 240 last night and i was done within 30 minutes :hal: :hal: :hal: :hal: i just have to take off that stupid glue on there....the only question i have is y where there 2 layers of tint on there????


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

streamer? I need to do my 240 too... can you elaborate?

There may be two layers because someone redid the tint? Dunno.


----------



## cwrr226 (Feb 24, 2005)

well the tint that came with my 240 was really clear so at first i didnt thing there was any...but i rolled down my window and i saw it and started peelin with my nails...but of course the damn tint split and so many ways....so i used a steamer last night around 11pm and it work great....just do it with your doors open or u will sweat yo ass off in your car.....and have a towel or rag ready to wipre so u can see where the left tint and glue is....


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

OH STEAMER! Ok, sounds like a good plan... maybe throw some ammonia in the steamer and do it outdoors with the doors open or something... I think that'd make some pretty quick work of the glue! Thanks for the idea!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

many people use steamers to take wall paper off so it working for tint only makes sence.

but! one thing that could happen is a saggy head liner. you are useing the steam to separate the glue from the tint, it only makes sence that it could also separate the glue from the head liner and leave you with a getto fab ride. so be careful and the best way to get around this would be to simply remove the headliner first...............easier said than done :thumbup:


----------



## cwrr226 (Feb 24, 2005)

yea...u right....but u can also use to the steam from the steamer to locate the gule becuz its really hard 2 see....and just have that razor blade ready to take it off....


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

well if you keep the doors open and cover the liner with a plastic bag it should be ok.

did the steam take off any of the defroster lines?


----------



## cwrr226 (Feb 24, 2005)

well whoever put the tint on my back window were smart enuff not to put the tint on the back windown so im a lil happy at that....but hwo i was peelin the tint of the passenger and side window....i will really have to be careful on gettin them off of the defroster lines.....and dont forget 2 let us know how remove the tint works wit the steam....


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Well I just ordered a steamer off amazon, one of them shark europro units. I need it anyways to clean my tile floors at home so it was a good buy.

It gets here the 18th so I can do some good work over spring break!


----------



## cwrr226 (Feb 24, 2005)

how much the steamer???? becuz u can probably find a good one off of ebay...but the one u gettin is new...so cant beat a new one...

BTW how did my rep go up 10??? who did that...

and PLZ be very careful with those defroster line in yo 240...ill look around just incase to see if i can find how to replace those lines if u mess up and ill post them on this thread....

there u go i found something....dont know much abou this website but it looks helpful...lmao stupid name though :loser: :loser: 

http://www.frostfighter.com/


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

James said:


> Well I just ordered a steamer off amazon, one of them shark europro units. I need it anyways to clean my tile floors at home so it was a good buy.
> 
> It gets here the 18th so I can do some good work over spring break!


let me know how it works (not just for the tint, overall) i have ben thinking of getting one, it seems like a great way to clean.....everything.

also, if you put a small fan in your car aimed at the roof on low that should solve the head liner issue, you just don't want water up there. even with the dors open the air is still semi stagnate


----------



## cwrr226 (Feb 24, 2005)

1.6pete said:


> let me know how it works (not just for the tint, overall) i have ben thinking of getting one, it seems like a great way to clean.....everything....
> 
> yea...i know whut u mean...i watch those stupid commericals about them and i be like damn...that seems like a fun toy to play with when u bored....


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I think the fan idea will defeat the steam because I think the steams needs to stay on the plastic for a little bit of time. I'll try the trash bag stapled onto the head liner first and if that doesn't work I'll switch to the fan.

BTW, I raised your rep for the good idea! 

On a side note, lets not turn good information threads into discussion/conversation threads. This applies to all threads except OT! Thanks.


----------



## cwrr226 (Feb 24, 2005)

James said:


> BTW, I raised your rep for the good idea!


i know this is the wrong section...but how do u raise somones rep becuz plenty of ppl helped me and i wanna give back :fluffy:


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

You gotta be a moderator to do it, don't worry, you can give back by being a productive member here. Thanks!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

cwrr226 said:


> i know this is the wrong section...but how do u raise somones rep becuz plenty of ppl helped me and i wanna give back :fluffy:


i think only mods can.

and james, if you can, try tucking the trash bag up in the edge of the liner (where it meat the rear window) and then you should be worry free. just use like a plastic putty knife.


----------



## cwrr226 (Feb 24, 2005)

James said:


> You gotta be a moderator to do it, don't worry, you can give back by being a productive member here. Thanks!


LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!

productive member...lol...sry buts its funny 2 me..i dont know y it just is.....btw...can u pm me the requirements 2 be a moderator???

i dont wanna clog up this thread with other things than car care...


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

I think you can rent those steamers, should keep cost down. Some rental stores have them, or contact a carpet cleaning company, some have hand held steamers that can be rented. This reminds me to fix my defroster lines back there.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

umm, i steam clean peoples headliners all the time, its the ony thing i use to clean liners, never had a sagging liner before, i wouldnt worry, i apply the steam diresctly, so a little indirect contaxct should be nothin!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Got the steamer! Man good deal... this thing is POWERFUL... I thought it just seeps out steam slowly but man, it shoots the steam out of there like a geyser! and you can unplug it and still get steam up to like 20 mins!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Steam cleaner + 2 hrs + 1 gallon distilled water = one rear window free of bubbled tint and all the lines intact. No problem with head liner but you should cover your speakers incase they get soaked.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

how does it do with the glue? the car im getting soon has some purpleish tint and i want silver tint any way.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

it leaves the glue but one spray of amonia gets it all.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

very good. :thumbup: ill be getting a steamer then. it'll work well with cleaning my engine too.



think that $46 one will do the trick? i think detailing a car with steam would be great! then you can dress the vinyl after


----------



## cwrr226 (Feb 24, 2005)

im happy the steamer worked for u


----------

